# Crimson Trace for Glocks



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Crimson Trace Laser has a new model for Glocks, the LG-417 on sale now.

http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/GLOCK/LG417/tabid/421/Default.aspx?em201002


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

:smt023


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

$300 for a laser grip? :smt107


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*CT laser grips*



cougartex said:


> Crimson Trace Laser has a new model for Glocks, the LG-417 on sale now.
> 
> http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/GLOCK/LG417/tabid/421/Default.aspx?em201002


Hi,
I have a Glock 19 and as soon as my local gun shop/range could get them in I bought them. I think it was mid January. Of course I went immediately to the range after they were installed. Before I go further I have to say that all my other guns (.380 & 1911 in .45) have CT laser grips and I love them. 
The first thing I noticed was the activation button, it was entirely too small. It was round & no more than 3/32" in diameter and the spot on my finger that engaged the button was right in the crease of my finger which is not an uneven surface the result was that it kept going on & off & on & off & so on. It was a huge distraction. The button should be larger & rounded rectangular in shape.
Next, it most definetely changes your grip & feel for the gun. I found it to be unpleasant. There's just too much material being added to the most sensitive area of my grip.
I tried for 2 weeks to get the feel for it but it never happened so I talked to the owner of the shop/range I use and he very kindly gave me a full refund.
I ordered the gun with the Trijicon NS's so I don't have a problem picking up the target. I also replaced the trigger connector from the factory installed 5.5 lb to a Wolf 3.5lb.

This was my experience with these new grips and hopefully you learned something.
Good Luck


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I, like you have Crimson Trace Laser Grips on several of my gums.

And I really like them.

I have a small problem similar to yours when I use my SA XDm w/laser.

But after a minute or two - I get the hang of it and from then on I'm fine with it.

Sorry yours didn't work out.

:smt1099


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*That's how it goes*



dondavis3 said:


> I, like you have Crimson Trace Laser Grips on several of my gums.
> 
> And I really like them.
> 
> ...


Hi Don'

Sometimes things just don't work out. Imagine trying to design and build a product that fits everyone, good luck with that. 
Jack


----------



## Wake County Glockman (Jul 28, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Crimson Trace Laser has a new model for Glocks, the LG-417 on sale now.
> 
> LG-417 for GLOCK 17, 19


*The 600 series are more affordable.*


----------

